# black duck for wildthings



## davduckman2010 (Feb 26, 2016)

im sending this bull drake black duck to wildthings for a mount he says they don't get many down in texas. hes in good shape barry don't see much damage enjoy -- avery didn't want it to go or she wanted to chew on it don't know crazy dog-----duck-------- I think it will have to go in a game box

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 26, 2016)

In a game box??  a .. looks like yer bow tie needs a bow tie......

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 26, 2016)

lol character crack

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm stalking a big cat to send to barry he gonna be busy with us woodworking killers lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 26, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm stalking a big cat to send to barry he gonna be busy with us woodworking killers lol.


I saw that critter to cool . stalk me one too while your at it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 26, 2016)

Better send it Air Mail. Chuck


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 26, 2016)

can't find the smilie that's drooling. Make sure it's frozen hard!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 28, 2016)

@davduckman2010 
Well this is what it turned out to be! Even though it has a second place ribbon on it, it was tied with my other entry as the highest scoring piece in the waterfowl category at this years Texas Taxidermy Convention and Competition. There were a lot of people upset that no Blue ribbons were issued and that reason kept me from earning the coveted Best of Category award. Oh well next year

Thanks Dave for a stud of a black

Reactions: Way Cool 9


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2016)

Barry send it to @Kenbo and it will be granted first place. Outstanding work!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2016)

Great job Barry, you did that bird justice! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MKTacop (Jun 28, 2016)

Great job! Congratulations!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 28, 2016)

That is for real an awesome mount.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 28, 2016)

Congrats. Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 30, 2016)

man you do some incredible work! If I ever get something else I want mounted I think I will be sending it your way


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 30, 2016)

brown down said:


> man you do some incredible work! If I ever get something else I want mounted I think I will be sending it your way


Thanks for the kind remarks. There are plenty of excellent taxidermist in your neck of the woods!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 17, 2016)

wow truly outstanding taxidermy barry  that is a true life like mount great job

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

